# death means Nothing



## Eftos

death means Nothing [Op. E40 1.0e] from Art Prime (2006-20xx)
one of the last ever original Eftos recordings
outside the 12-tone scale


----------



## Delicious Manager

WTF was THAT!!??


----------



## Aramis

Concrete music - he recorded himself while preparing and eating breakfast.


----------



## MJTTOMB

it's so very pretty.


----------



## Edward Elgar

I love this music, it's very similar to the work of Helena Gogh. It evokes so much imagery, some obvious (seagulls) and some subjective. Where can I get a CD recording of this?


----------



## Rasa

Haha, what a load of ********.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Did I just trip acid?


----------



## hemidemisemiquaver

Nice piece. I like how it starts in a half mansion half warehouse and then stage abruptly changes to a half swamp half jungle ending at the no man's beach teeming with kittiwakes and consumptive mongrels.


----------



## mleghorn

Hahah! I love it! I love the ping-pong ball bouncing. The ending was a little disappointing though, kind of a straight recording of seagulls, plus it ended abruptly without a fade. You should put this up on Soundcloud. You'd get a lot of feedback there (and mostly positive). Great job!


----------



## Tapkaara

You are all making fun of this, but if you were told it was "composed" by Cage, you'd all be calling it a masterpiece. HYPOCRITES!

How is it different from this 'real' Cage composition?


----------



## MJTTOMB

The brilliance of Cage's Water-Walk is that he encourages the audience to laugh at the beginning. They believe they're laughing at the piece, but in truth their laughter is part of the sound Cage wanted to create. They're laughing at him while unknowingly contributing to the performance.


----------



## Tapkaara

MJTTOMB said:


> The brilliance of Cage's Water-Walk is that he encourages the audience to laugh at the beginning. They believe they're laughing at the piece, but in truth their laughter is part of the sound Cage wanted to create. They're laughing at him while unknowingly contributing to the performance.


So there is a difference between Cage and this?


----------



## regressivetransphobe

yes, it was written by another person

there are probably other differences too


I think it's nice, if a little overwhelming. It just knocks one over the head instead of really immersing you and suggesting a bigger picture, I think.


----------



## mleghorn

Tapkaara said:


> You are all making fun of this, but if you were told it was "composed" by Cage, you'd all be calling it a masterpiece. HYPOCRITES!
> 
> How is it different from this 'real' Cage composition?


I'm not making fun of it. I actually enjoyed it, but had some criticisms of the ending. Overall, I think it's brilliant.


----------



## Vazgen

I like it!

-Vaz


----------



## Sid James

Vazgen said:


> I like it!


ditto...............


----------



## BelaBartok

Here's what I take from it:

Some friends are playing a ping pong game when they decide to trip acid, which causes them to knock over all of their pots and pans and their ping pong ball. Confused, they log onto the internet to play a video game that takes place in the jungle. They try out various weapons in the game including a chainsaw, a water bucket, and sticks and stones. They lose their connection, so they log on again but then realize that life is too short to be playing video games so they take a train out to the beach where the scene ends with the sea gulls. 

Genius.


----------



## Rasa

Tapkaara said:


> You are all making fun of this, but if you were told it was "composed" by Cage, you'd all be calling it a masterpiece. HYPOCRITES!
> 
> How is it different from this 'real' Cage composition?


But really, Cage's pieces are a load of ******** aswell


----------



## Vazgen

Rasa said:


> But really, Cage's pieces are a load of ******** aswell


Take _that_, John Cage!

-Vaz


----------



## mleghorn

Rasa said:


> But really, Cage's pieces are a load of ******** aswell


Why compare this to Cage? I don't see any similarity. In any event, I don't think "Death means nothing" is a load of *******. I suggest to listeners, listen to it for what it is. You're not going to get a melody out of it -- that's not the point. At least give the artist credit for skillful sound editing. Many of the things we get out of more conventional music we can get out of this piece, e.g. color, contrast, composition (i.e. arrangement of various parts to make a whole).


----------



## Vor Gott

It sounds like sentient insectoids constructing a machine at high speed replay.


----------



## hdk132

I think this is brilliant. I find that it approaches emotions/feelings/human condition/(insert any other phrase from some literary theorist) from an angle much closer to that of poetry than of the classical music we are used to, that is, composers for centuries have differed from other arts in that they use a "pure" form of music, which relates directly to how we feel rather than through the medium of human worldly experience. This piece closer resembles modern poetry or painting in that it approaches our mind from the sounds which we relate to our daily life, and various feelings arise through that connection.

Or maybe I'm going off the deep end.

In any case, I did enjoy listening to this work (though I wouldn't put it on prior to sleeping), and much more so, incidentally, than did I the formerly referenced Cage piece.


----------



## Tapkaara

*Shakes my head in bewilderment*


----------



## hdk132

Hey, it's been a long day...


----------

